# Mineral and Salt Blocks



## crackerjackjack (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: Do donkeys need mineral and salt blocks? Some people have said yes and others say no. Can they have the horse supplement buckets? Which is the best?




:

Thanks


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 10, 2007)

I ALWAYS have mineral, salt and selenium blocks out for mine, and they make daily visits to the blocks. :bgrin



: Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes you they need one ...

Our salt got all licked up about 4-5 days ago and we got another for them today...

Oh MY !!! they would have followed me to the end of the earth for a lick



:

We always have it free choice for them

The salt licks we buy are the enhanced with minerals and are about 50 pounds (I think?)

we buy "2" a year and we have alot of rain that washes much of it away

We paid 8 bucks for the last one we bought .... dang I can remember when they were $3.50

Hey Ce... I didn't know about the Selenium tainted ones...is the Selenium in the Mineral blocks??


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 11, 2007)

Teri, no the selenium is a seperate block. Its kind of greenish`~white in color. dont know if you have a Fleet Farm where you live but that is where I get mine. We're low in our area



: My mineral lick is a seperate block form my white salt licks too. I have also bought the black rubber tubs of licks, but they didnt see, to like them as much.  GO figure~~ try and be nice and give them something differant ~~ and they turn there noses up at it, oh well~~ the blocks are much cheaper



: Ce.


----------

